# Rate The Song Above!



## Fireworks

Remembered the Rate The Band Above thread from the "old" forums and had the idea of posting this.

This stuff is pretty obvious, but posting it anyway: you should post a comment (doesn't have to be long) about the song above, with a score out of 10 being optional. Then post your own song with a youtube link to it (the video doesn't have to be the song's music video if it has any, since after all not the video will be rated but just the song), and possibly also post what genre it is and any comments you'd like to add to the song you've posted.


I'll start:

Amorphis - House Of Sleep

Quite heavy but very melodic song with not too harsh vocals at all and a really catchy chorus. Genre is a bit hard to define, probably falls somewhere between progressive metal and melodic death metal. Most of the Eclipse album is good, but this is arguably the best song on it.


----------



## Retsu

@Amorphis: Very good, actually. Nice and melodic... this is a band I need to check out more.

Flowing Tears - Serpentine


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Claydol girl said:


> @Amorphis: Very good, actually. Nice and melodic... this is a band I need to check out more.
> 
> Flowing Tears - Serpentine


Not really my cup of tea, but it's pretty good. Mediocre, but good.

Framing Armageddon - Iced Earth

Best outro ever.


----------



## #1 bro

It was listenable I guess but it kind of sounded... uh, I dunno how to describe it... it was kind of mediocre and cheesy, like a pop-punk band playing metal. It was fine, but I'm not going to seek out stuff by this band again... 

Brother Sport - Animal Collective

this is like my favorite song right now


EDIT: UGGGHG CRAP NINJA'D which is the problem with this thread

okay I listened to your song Grimdour and it's pretty good but the... uh, once again, I suck at describing things, the consistent pounding of the drums and guitar got old after a while. And I really don't see what you mean by "best outro ever"... Though I think I have heard songs by Iced Earth that I like, so, you know.


----------



## Vyraura

That was really strange, considering I've never heard anything like it before. Sounds like mixing Bob Marley with some celtic synth stuff we have, I don't know what else to say.

I counterattack with epic.


----------



## Retsu

Lethargica is one of my favorites from ASAS, right behind Meridian.

I:Scintilla - Scin


----------



## see ya

As one mostly unfamiliar with the genre, I have to say I really, really liked this song. Nice melody and very nice vocals. Definitely something I could get into. 

And now for something...completely different. And considerably more mainstream. 

Roundabout - Yes

Man, I love this song. Absolutely astounding bass work, a nice dose of funk as well as prog. goodness, and the BEST INTRO EVER. This band has crazy amounts of talent.


----------



## Retsu

Decent. A little tedious to listen to in parts, and I don't think I'd go out of my way to listen to it, but parts of it were really well done. (Especially that bassline... whoa!)

Lyriel - My Favourite Dream
Medieval-inspired folk rock :3


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Very well composed, but it sticks too much to the folk side. Love the mixing, though.

Megadeth - Holy Wars...The Punishment Due

One of the best tracks to come out of Rust in Peace.


----------



## Oreku

Loved the guitar riffs, a tad heavy for me though. :] I'm a bitch about music.

Two Tongues -- Wowee Zowee


----------



## Retsu

Sounds like every other Vagrant band; not a fan tbh :/

Draconian - Silent Winter


----------



## Fireworks

It was a pretty cool song, both the growlings and the female vocals were great.

And this reminds me, I should probably check out those two Draconian albums which I have got for quite a couple of months now waiting in the pile of albums that I have yet to find time for to listen to, those two Draconian albums being Arcane Rain Fell and Turning Season Within.


Porcupine Tree - Lazarus

Very melodic and therefore a very accessible song. Most regulars in this subforum should've probably heard it already though, along with a lot of other stuff from PT, but eh. Wanted to post a Blackfield (side-project of PT frontman) song but those were difficult to find a good quality version of on youtube, highly recommending anything from Blackfield though for those who liked Lazarus.


----------



## Tarvos

yesssssss that is a wicked song i love that I can play most of it on acoustic guitar

Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out)

Acoustic mostly, mellow, moody and guitar driven rock. One of my favourite Radiohead songs.


----------



## #1 bro

both of the above songs are two thumbs up 10/10 good (and kind of similar, too!) 

Up! - M83

I like this song kind of


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

8/10
Not horrible, but i don't get it too much. The strange words got a little old. Still, might just listen to it again.
Coldplay-Clocks


----------



## Tarvos

enter boring "pop song" i suppose the girl vocals are angelic or something. no memorable hook either. (in response to Zeta because I ignore three songs in one post as we're supposed to post only one)

Opeth - Bleak

I love Opeth and this is their most exemplary song in my opinion. Goes from loud death metal to quiet acoustic bits. Features both ridiculously awesome growls and soft angelic vocals (and Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree contributes vocals as well). Amazingly eerie lyrics too.

_Slight twist, shivering corpse
Ornated with water, fills the cracks
Clasped in my limbs by tradition
This is all you need_


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed said:


> enter boring "pop song" i suppose the girl vocals are angelic or something. no memorable hook either. (in response to Zeta because I ignore three songs in one post as we're supposed to post only one)


had a feeling you would say that :P 

Honestly, Altmer, I wouldn't post 10-minute songs in this thread, some people just might not feel like sitting through that. But fortunately, I've heard that song before, and I like it. So... yeah. 

The Predatory Wasp of the Palisades Is Out to Get Us - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Celestial Blade

Hmmm.... tough!

http://www.devilspaintbrush.com/media/Drowning Pool - Bodies.mp3

Lyrics
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Beaten, why for (why for)
Can't take much more
Here we go here we go here we go, now

One, nothing wrong with me
Two, nothing wrong with me
Three, nothing wrong with me
Four, nothing wrong with me

One ,something's got to give
Two, something's got to give
Three, something's got to give

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Now!

Push me again (again)
This is the end
Here we go here we go here we go, now

One, nothing wrong with me
Two, nothing wrong with me
Three, nothing wrong with me
Four, nothing wrong with me

One ,something's got to give
Two, something's got to give
Three, something's got to give

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Skin against skin, blood and bone
You're all by yourself but you're not alone
You wanted in and now you're here
Driven by hate, consumed by fear

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

One, nothing wrong with me
Two, nothing wrong with me
Three, nothing wrong with me
Four, nothing wrong with me

One ,something's got to give
Two, something's got to give
Three, something's got to give

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Hey...Go!
Hey...Go!
Hey...Go!
Hey...Go!
Hey...Go!


----------



## Zuu

I've heard this song countless times before (the lyrics were extremely unnecessary) so I don't have to listen to it again. 

I'm not going to say anything about the song writing in terms of lyrics (because I'd probably end up being a hypocrite), but I have to say that the guitar is... decent, I suppose. Not something I'd really go out of my way to listen to. The drums are extremely boring, and I really don't like the vocals. It's an overrated song, in my opinion. But whatever.

Here's mine. 
Don't mind me, I'm just playing bagpipes with a fucking gazelle skull on it or some shit.
(ignore the fact that they're on Nuclear Blast)


----------



## Retsu

This reminds me a lot of Schandmaul/Subway to Sally/In Extremo. Awesome stuff.

Angtoria - God Has a Plan For Us All


----------



## Zuu

Video's kind of creepy. But! Besides that, that was actually pretty good. Better than expected, honestly, because I've never heard of them and they kind of have that generic "this could be a phylum or something" name ending in -ia. The lyrics seemed sort of redundant, but the instrumentation was very nice. The choir was also a very nice touch. Also the drummer looks *awesome*.

Coheed and Cambria that isn't Welcome Home? blasphemy


----------



## Retsu

haha I was expecting The Suffering. This is one of the few C&C tracks I can stand, so that's good :)

Lunatica - Elements


----------



## Zuu

oh hai moar cumdump -- oh wait sorry

umm, hey look it doesn't sound like Nightwish x 100. it was a bit repetitive for a while but things improved and yes I would actually listen to this. Female vocals (of course) sound pretty nice and keyboards are always cool. whatevs.

Audio kind of sucks, but whatever.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Dezzuu said:


> oh hai moar cumdump -- oh wait sorry
> 
> umm, hey look it doesn't sound like Nightwish x 100. it was a bit repetitive for a while but things improved and yes I would actually listen to this. Female vocals (of course) sound pretty nice and keyboards are always cool. whatevs.
> 
> Audio kind of sucks, but whatever.


I have to admit, this is pretty good. Very powerful. Wouldn't add it to my playlist just yet, but it's good for any power metal fan.

CAN I PLAY WITH MADNEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!

This is why Iron Maiden deserve all the praise.


----------



## Fireworks

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I have to admit, this is pretty good. Very powerful. Wouldn't add it to my playlist just yet, but it's good for any power metal fan.
> 
> CAN I PLAY WITH MADNEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> This is why Iron Maiden deserve all the praise.


Haha, that song is my 3rd most listened song on lastfm (have 59 plays of it), and for very good reasons. Despite having that many plays of it though, not saying that it's the best Iron Maiden song, that title would go to either Hallowed Be Thy Name or The Thin Line Between Love And Hate (except they're too long to get as many plays from them).


Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## Alakazam

I love the music used in both of the songs. For some reason, I feel as if I heard that song before.

Heyo Captain Jack!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Alakazam said:


> I love the music used in both of the songs. For some reason, I feel as if I heard that song before.
> 
> Heyo Captain Jack!


Sorry kid; barking up the wrong tree. Too repetitive.

Iced Earth - Dracula

A very twisted love story.


----------



## Tarvos

I don't need to actually listen to this song to tell you I like it because I've heard it often and I have heard it live as well.

Pain of Salvation - Ashes

_As we walk through the ashes, I whisper your name... who's the one with the sickest mind now?_

Possibly the best song written on three chords ever. Or so the girl that runs the fansite of this band says. And I agree with her.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Sounds strong

I don't have a link, so just YouTube a song by Spineshank called "Smothered"

The black and cold reminds me
Of all the distance we have crossed
And if your darkness blinds me
I could never be more lost

But I'm not the one who seeks your protection
I'm not the one to share the disguise
And I'm not the one that reeks of rejection
I'm not the one to tear the same way twice

(Chorus-

You push from the inside 
Smothered
You push from the inside out
Smothered) [X2]

Here all your walls surround me
They're closing in they block my sight
The violence around me
Found me when I could not fight

But I'm not the one to take your direction
I'm not the one who wears the disguise
And I'm not the one to share your reflection
I'm not the one you break the same way twice

(Chorus)

I will never win
I will never win with you (X2)

I read you
I fear you round up 
No more than you know

I hate you
I still do 
Everytime you let me go...

(Chorus)

I will never win
I will never win with you (X2)

SMOTHERED!

I'M SMOTHERED!


----------



## Retsu

That Pain of Salvation song was fucking awesome. I really need to check them out. What album is the best to begin with?

Ignoring Celestial Blade's post because a) the lyrics were complete garbage and b) he was too lazy to provide a link.

Flowing Tears - Merlin


----------



## Zuu

well I'm not a huge fan of the genre but it was nice and melodic and overall I liked it... except for the lyrics. I had no idea what the fuck was going on. ... But anyways, 7/10

oh look something that's either deathcore or melodeath I can't decide!

yes I know that the higher pitched vocals are kind of not as good as they could be. but oh well. i still love them.


----------



## Tarvos

Claydol girl said:


> That Pain of Salvation song was fucking awesome. I really need to check them out. What album is the best to begin with?
> 
> Ignoring Celestial Blade's post because a) the lyrics were complete garbage and b) he was too lazy to provide a link.
> 
> Flowing Tears - Merlin


Remedy Lane. All their albums are excellent though (I'm a huge, huge fan...)... this song is on The Perfect Element Part 1, another good place to start. BE may be their best album but it's so overblown. I suggest Remedy Lane and TPE and then working backwards and forwards through their catalogue (they have six records out and an acoustic live thingy).

The Dezzuu song doesn't sound like melodeath. At all. It sounds like shitty metalcore. I think I'm gonna turn this off right now. The vocals are pretty gay as well.

Dark Tranquillity - Monochromatic Stains

This is melodeath, Dezzuu.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I owe you one Internet.

AWAKEN, AWAKEN, AWAKEN, TAKE THE LAND, THAT MUST BE TAKEN!!

Dethklok.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Claydol girl said:


> Ignoring Celestial Blade's post because a) the lyrics were complete garbage and b) he was too lazy to provide a link.
> I couldnt' access YouTube at the time!"


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Your argument is invalid; you didn't need to post then.


----------



## Tarvos

It's ok, basically the shit version of Amon Amarth...(Dethklok)

Portishead - Sour Times

I love Beth Gibbons' voice. I also love this song. Relaxing music at its very best.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Very creepy, especially the opening. Agreed with the vocalist, but the song sort of sucks the life out of the listener. In a good, yet misunderstood way.

Elbow - Grounds for Divorce.

This is actually great. The riff is groovy enough. Very reminiscent of LedZep.


----------



## Retsu

I really like the Elbow song. Not particularly notable for anything, but it was pleasant. Definitely something I'd listen to.

Therion - Summer Night City
Therion turned a cheesy ABBA disco ballad into an epic choral masterpiece.


----------



## Tarvos

hahaha a friend of mine mentioned this song it is pretty epic in all it's abbaish ness.

Sigur Ros - Saeglopur

awesome, melodic, moody, brilliant climaxing and use of volume


----------



## Celestial Blade

this is a funny song from SpongeBob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVXld1M6v8&feature=related

EDIT: the song above is ok.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I've heard nails on backboards sound better than that.

Testament - Henchman Ride

Thrash at its finest.


----------



## Bombsii

Good and got a good beat but personally not their best one, Love to Hate is my personal favourite.

Riot - Three Days Grace.

Not a major fan of their music but I like this song and Animal i've become.


----------



## Retsu

It's... eh. I'm really not huge on modern rock like Three Days Grace. Sounds like every other Three Days Grace song.

Blutengel - Seelenschmerz


----------



## Tarvos

Dance music with gothic imagery. Also known as, gay music dressed in different colours for the alternative crowd. Nice sellout move. But this is just so fake.

Thrice - All That's Left

One of the few post-hardcore bands I can stand.


----------



## Alakazam

Not my type of music....

Sum 41~ The Hell Song.


----------



## see ya

Hmm, s'alright. A little out of my genre, but not bad. Wouldn't actively seek it out, but it's catchy. 

Subdivisions - Rush

Not the best Rush song, but a damn good one. I absolutely love the lyrics for this one.


----------



## Fireworks

Subdivisions is one of the only 4 songs I like from them (the other ones being Time Stand Still, The Spirit Of Radio and YYZ); yeah, not really a fan of Rush, but those songs are great.


Pain Of Salvation - Second Love

(note: the song is only actually 4:21 seconds long, the last 2:10 seconds are just silence in that vid)
was going to post something else since Watershed has already posted a PoS song, but the songs I wanted to post weren't on youtube, so eh.


----------



## Bombsii

Claydol girl said:


> It's... eh. I'm really not huge on modern rock like Three Days Grace. Sounds like every other Three Days Grace song.


I understand what you're saying but the first time I heard that song I loved it.

As for the above song its okay, not my type of music but its bearable.


----------



## Clockwork Dragons

The Carrionite's Storm
Pure Genius.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Clockwork Dragons said:


> The Carrionite's Storm
> Pure Genius.


You mean Swarm, not Storm. Not really into BGMs, but this is pretty good. Not memorable or anything.

Megadeth - Devil's Island

Not produced well, but still good.


----------



## Tarvos

Bleh, I don't have the hots for early Megadeth (I know the song).

Anathema - Fragile Dreams

The best melody ever. Also the best concert closer ever.


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed, I must say, I had never heard that Saeglopur song before and... wow. That was awesome. :O  Is the rest of Takk... that good? 

The above song was only decent, nothing orgasmically mind-blowing, I thought... 

The Rake's Song - The Decemberists

so so excited for the upcoming album this is on


----------



## Retsu

This song is really cool. Only thing that drags it down a bit are the terrible vocals. But the guitarwork is fantastic... thanks for sharing this.

Flowing Tears - For Tonight
At least listen halfway through it before judging it. D:


----------



## opaltiger

There is a lot of metal in this thread. Let's break it up a little:

Jason Webley - Icarus

eta: damn you furret >:( hmm... pretty good, vocals are good... ish, music's nice but not exactly inspiring. Doesn't really make me interested in the band.


----------



## Tarvos

> Watershed, I must say, I had never heard that Saeglopur song before and... wow. That was awesome. :O Is the rest of Takk... that good?


No. That and Glosoli and Hoppipolla are best.


----------



## Retsu

Decent, opaltiger. I liked it, at least... maybe I'll check out more of Jason Webley's work.

Tristania - Wormwood


----------



## Thorne

It's not my style, but a good song nevertheless, what annoyed me was that I couldn't hear the lyrics before reading them, THEN listening closer. But overall it's a good song.

I'm gonna do a combobreaker and post something different with Kirby 64 - Zero Two Battle Theme.


----------



## Tarvos

It works as a good game music theme...

The Dismemberment Plan - You Are Invited

One of the better indie bands.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I really, _really_ dislike it.

Journey - Any Way You Want It


----------



## Retsu

Heard this song about a million times. Still annoying. D: I have an inherent dislike for anything Journey, though, so...

Tristania - My Lost Lenore


----------



## foreign contaminant

i liked the song. i don't listen to a lot of metal - though i wouldn't mind listening to more - so i can't comment on if it's samey or not. it was pretty cool.

love will tear us apart - joy division


----------



## Celestial Blade

[It's ok

url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VNavsW-M9Q[/url]

BEST... song from Digimon... EVER!


----------



## foreign contaminant

the singer really didn't fit. it was kind of lame.

since i left you - the avalanches


----------



## Celestial Blade

WHAT?!

The one above is fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCyAUQ0WKZM&feature=related

The enigmatic Burst Mode "Latin Opera" theme.


----------



## Fredie

Meh, it's _ok_. Not brilliant though; I didn't really like it much. I don't know, but the singing didn't really fit in...

One thing by Finger Eleven.


----------



## Retsu

A 90s staple. Good stuff.

YMCK - Starlight


----------



## hopeandjoy

Pretty cool, I love the way they made the video.

If the World Ends-Guillemots


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Calming, but not really remarkable.

I Fought The Law

Decent cover by Green Day.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Fine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh-zAgeNJjQ

An epic climax for Broadway above.


----------



## Tarvos

It's pretty decent, I saw the musical.

Tori Amos - Winter

I love this song.


----------



## foreign contaminant

on the surface it seemed like a run of the mill piano ballad, but i liked her voice and lyrics more than i expected.

wrong time capsule - deerhoof


----------



## ultraviolet

Interesting! Not something I'd usually go for, but interesting nonetheless. I like the vocalist's voice, it's very sweet and musical. That video clip is _weird _though.

My Friend Robot - Regurgitator.

Crap video, amusing song.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Boring stuff.

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

If you clicked the URL, you've been living under a rock. :P


----------



## Celestial Blade

I guess I have been.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9zZus_1_ag
Sonic Adventure 2 FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Fredie

I remember hearing that, when playing the game. It is a great song.

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Zuu

aw shit I've heard this song. It's pretty sweet. I guess my G/T teacher played it in class. I approve.

Inherited Bowel Levitation - Reduced Without Any Effort


----------



## Celestial Blade

Ok

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/173894

Something I made on Newgrounds. PKMN Platinum- Vs Giratina


----------



## Thorne

It's pretty damn sweet, especially the beginning

Eight Melodies - Mother


----------



## Retsu

Very pleasant; too bad the quality was complete crap. I'm a sucker for choirs.

...Which I guess kinda inspired me to pick this song.

Krypteria - Lost


----------



## foreign contaminant

i liked it. the vocal patterns were a welcome change.

daft punk - nightvision/superheroes


----------



## Retsu

@ first part: It was very nice and calming... unfortunately, I think I'm a little too ADHD to sit through it again. haha. But I really did enjoy it!

@ second part: Sorry but this really killed it for me. The beat was great but it just screamed "cheesy". And it was really repetitive, like to the point where it started to annoy the hell out of me. D: Maybe this is the kind of thing that needs to grow on you.

L'Âme Immortelle - Requiem


----------



## Tarvos

Good song, but I can't help but think this would be better in English than in German. Also her voice is annoyingly high-pitched. Love the melody and piano stuff.

Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest

possibly the only dream theater song without needless wank. also one of their best. ilu kevin moore.


----------



## Thorne

It's pretty cool, I especially like the Piano.

R.E.M - End of the World as We Know It

This one is a classic


----------



## foreign contaminant

it's a great song. i loved it.

xtc - senses working overtime


----------



## Ether's Bane

Not bad, actually.

Metallica - One


----------



## Retsu

I hate Metallica, and I think I hate that song most of all. I don't know why but it's just everything I hate about them in one neat package ugh >:(

Angelspit - Vena Cava


----------



## Erif

I hurt me ears. D=

Daft Punk - Around The World


----------



## Felidire

There were actually lyrics in that song? '.` I couldn't even hear them.

this song lulz ,,xD


----------



## Fredie

No words can describe how strange and funny that song is.

Let Your Love Flow - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Tarvos

no thanks and die.

Moonspell - Scorpion Flower

it's like AK music but with a guy singer and a lot better in general. this song has anneke van giersbergen so ak should like it anyway. i love this stuff.


----------



## Erif

A little too heavy for me. And I don't like the singer.

Sly - Cat Empire


----------



## foreign contaminant

that was okay. i kind of liked the singer.

boris - pink


----------



## Celestial Blade

http://www.digimonspirit.net/braveheart.mp3

Digimon Adventure: Brave Heart (Digivolution)

Romaji above English translation

Nigetari akirameru koto wa daremo 
Isshun areba dekiru kara arukitsuzukeyou  If given a second, anyone can give up and run 
So just keep on walking  
Kimi ni shika dekinai koto ga aru aoi hoshi ni 
Hikari ga nakusenu you ni  There's something only you can do 
So that this blue planet doesn't lose it's light  
Tsukame! egaita yume wo 
Mamore! daiji na tomo wo 
Takumashii jibun ni nareru sa 
Shiranai pawaa ga yadoru haato ni hi ga tsuitara 
Donna negai mo uso ja nai 
Kitto kanau kara...show me your brave heart  Seize the dreams you had! 
Protect your beloved friends! 
You can become stronger 
Unknown power dwells in your heart, when its fire is lit 
Any wish, it's true 
Will surely be granted...show me your brave heart  
Hare no hi bakari ja nai kara tama ni 
Tsumetai ame mo furu keredo kasa hirogeyou  Not every day is sunny, so sometimes 
Even though a cold rain is falling, just open your umbrella  
Ikikata ni chizu nanka nai kedo dakara jiyuu 
Doko e datte yukeru, kimi mo  There's no map of how to live, that's why we're free 
You can go anywhere  
Hashire! kaze yori hayaku 
Mezase! sora yori tooku 
Atarashii jibun ni aeru sa 
Shiranai yuuki ga nemuru haato ni ki ga tsuitara 
Mune no naka no doshaburi mo 
Kitto yamu kara...show me your brave heart  Run faster than the wind! 
Aim farther than the skies! 
You can meet a new you 
Unknown courage sleeps in your heart, and when you realize 
The downpour in your heart 
Will surely stop...show me your brave heart  
Tsukame! mabushii asu wo 
Mamore! ai suru hito wo 
Takumashii jibun ni nareru sa 
Kowase! yowaki na kimi wo 
Kuzuse! butsukaru kabe wo 
Atsui kodou buki ni naru kara 
Believe in your heart  Seize the bright tomorrow! 
Protect the ones you love! 
You can become stronger 
Break that weak self! 
Destroy the walls blocking you! 
The warm beat of your heart will be your weapon 
Believe in your heart


----------



## Erif

WEAAABBOOOOOO
Sorry, I don't want to click that link. Why so obsessed with Digimon, mang?

Another Cat Empire Song


----------



## Dig Dug

What can I say? Hmm.... Good song, even if its not my type of music, a little wierd but it made me feel happy so its okay.

Richman- 3OH!3 

I really only like the chorus.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Erif said:


> WEAAABBOOOOOO
> Sorry, I don't want to click that link. Why so obsessed with Digimon, mang?
> 
> Another Cat Empire Song



Digimon is cool!


----------



## Erif

Lol, no it isn't. I've also come to a conclusion that you're not 17. 

Also, that's one beatly song Dig Dug.

Superstar


----------



## Celestial Blade

Erif said:


> Lol, no it isn't. I've also come to a conclusion that you're not 17.
> 
> Also, that's one beatly song Dig Dug.
> 
> Superstar


*punts* I AM 17! I'm an aspie, too!


----------



## Tarvos

Celestial Blade, stop getting this thread offtopic. You're being a tool.


----------



## Thorne

Erif said:


> Lol, no it isn't. I've also come to a conclusion that you're not 17.
> 
> Also, that's one beatly song Dig Dug.
> 
> Superstar


I'm not into this style of music, but it's kinda cool, especially the refrain.

Serious - MOTHER 3
My favourite theme in the entire game, it's so catchy.


----------



## Erif

Kinda boring, but it was enjoyable at first.

Can't Stop


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Catchy at first, but not really my thing.

Jihad.


----------



## Salazard

Hmmm, it's good =D

Mindless Self Indulgence - Never Wanted To Dance (Birthday Massacre Remix)

=D


----------



## Thorne

I prefer the original. :/

MOTHER3i - Theme of Duster
It's actually not taken from the game, but from one of two albums based around the game.


----------



## Erif

Another Mother title? D= Meh.

Baby Brother
Sorry, that was the only video I could find.


----------



## Thorne

Meh, I don't like it a lot, but it's not bad. 
Also, do you call saying "meh" commenting on a song? But fine, I'll post on unrelated to MOTHER.

Hiro-X - The Meaning of Truth
IT'S STILL JAPANESE THOUGHT!


----------



## Erif

Yes, I do.
Dayum, it startled me. It was cool at first, but then the Japanese guy started singing. It's catchy and all, but not my kind of thing.

Since we're doin video game music, Soldier Battle
Some of the coolest FF music.


----------



## Thorne

It's pretty cool I guess, I don't like FF, so yeah.

Super Paper Mario - Champion of Destruction
I don't know why, I just like this song, it's one of my five favourites, along with The Ultimate Show, Mr. L Theme, In the Darkness and Bounding Through Time.


----------



## Erif

Male Gardevoir said:


> It's pretty cool I guess,* I don't like FF*, so yeah.
> 
> Super Paper Mario - Champion of Destruction


'TIS A SIN!

That one's catchy too. Damn mesmerizing. D= Here's something from Lost Odyssey:
Battle Theme


----------



## Thorne

Eeh, I don't know, really. actually didn't like it a lot. :/

Super Paper Mario - The Ultimate Show
Another one from SPM, but this one is most likely my favourite.


----------



## Fredie

Hmm, it's ok. But I don't like it much.

Dirty Little Secret - All American Rejects
Some stuff in that video is heart breaking...


----------



## Thorne

the video is not available in my country, fucking Youtube.

Styx - Mr. Roboto
Time for a Classic, anyone?


----------



## sagefo

The Foo Fighters-Everlong
This is my favorite song of all time, i can play most of the riffs on electric.

EDIT: I have a love-hate relationship with Styx. That is, I love to hate them. But there's no denying that Mr. Roboto is  a classic.


----------



## Thorne

You did it wrong, you're supposed to comment on MY SONG first then post yours. But for the matter, that's a pretty good song you got there.

Kirby Squeak Squad - Dark nebula
While Dark Nebula, or as called in Japan, Dark Zero, is infamous for being ridiculously easy, the theme for the fight and before the fight is extremely awesome.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

To put it bluntly, it sucks. It's video game music. It fits better when you don't focus on it.

Brighter Than a Thousand Suns - Iron Maiden

OMG something that's not from Iron Maiden-Fear of the Dark era!


----------



## Departure Song

The song itself was decent but I've always really hated Maiden's vocals. I guess that's why I haven't bothered checking them out much.

Delain - April Rain

_Incredibly_ cheesy, but I love it anyway.


----------



## foreign contaminant

that was great. i liked it. the video itself was kind of cheesy though, if that was what you meant.

nothing ever happened - deerhunter

currently my favorite deerhunter song. i really like deerhunter, bradford cox, and lockett pundt right now.


----------



## Thorne

It's actually pretty good, and I could find myself listening to it again.



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> To put it bluntly, it sucks. It's video game music. It fits better when you don't focus on it.


For the record, Grimdour, I think the very opposite way, I could easily exchange the *370* non-video game in my mp3 player for the entire MOTHER 3 soundtrack. But fine, if you're going to be like that, I'll post something else.
Voltaire - All The Way Down


----------



## Vyraura

It was okay, I'm not a fan of slow songs with soft acoustic melodies with focus on a traditional singer. If I like that, I would like it. I'd appreciate that playing at a nice restaurant.

I fucking love this video and song. I hope nobody posted it already, I didn't bother to check :(

Also I like to point out the fact that not everyone there is blond. That really bugs me, when people think that.


----------



## silverfur

oh em gee! I loved it! even though i usually dont like this kind of music the beat an stuff was awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiaQcca-2l0
awesome song if you like upbeat fast songs


----------



## Thorne

Definitely not my thing, but if it was, I'd like it, the beginning was good, thought.

Teako Onuki - We Miss You
I said I wasn't going to post a video game song, but this isn't one, it is merely a song based on a video game song, but never played in a game, so therefor it isn't a video game song. But back to the topic, I love this song.


----------



## Erif

Post some real music pl0x, kthnxbai. Yeahno, didn't like it. Slow songs sung in Japanese aren't my thing.

Mr. Magic


----------



## Thorne

There's no real music, just people who are don't realize that every kind of music is music.
I certainly didn't like it, :/

Take on Me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

It's a nice song, very 80s. I quite enjoy it. Still prefer this version though.

Shores of Russia - Vitas


----------



## Erif

lolololol, groovy. Too bad I didn't know what he was saying >.<

Us Placers


----------



## Thorne

I don't like that kind of music a lot, but I still found the lyrics kinda nice, and it was pretty nice overall.

Groove Armada - Madder


----------



## Ether's Bane

Just, no.
Dope - Nothing for Me Here

I've been on a Dope tangent recently.


----------



## Thorne

Try to write when you comment next time.
And about the song, it's not their best song, Dope's best song is always going to be Slipping Away.

Disturbed - Inside The Fire
THIS is a good metal song.


----------



## Tarvos

except it's not metal

but yeah

Swallow the Sun - Hope

Finnish doom metal.


----------



## Thorne

Almost, then.

And I'd like to say that your song is pretty good.

System Of A Down - Lonely Day
THIS on the other hand, is a metal song, Alternative, for the matter.


----------



## Tarvos

i dunno the lyrics are pretty awful and SoaD have done way better (anyone remember Aerials) but they are a good band yes

Mogwai - Hunted by a Freak

post-rock is good and so are Mogwai


----------



## Erif

Ya, Lonely Day is a pretty bad song. But SOAD's lyrics are usally bad anyways.

Take Back the Love


----------



## Zuu

while I'll admit he obviously has some skill it was really boring :| 

Mr. Spastic - Transpose


----------



## Tarvos

Intro sounds like Crystal Castles. In fact this is like Crystal Castles without vocals. Which is quite weird. I can't say it's terrible but I don't think I like it as much as CC.

Steven Wilson - Harmony Korine


----------



## Departure Song

The song was really nice. Not sure how crazy I am about the vocals, though. Fucking excellent atmosphere, though.

Mankind Is Obsolete - Still Right Here


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I find her voice sort of annoying when she distorts it, but other than that, it's a great song.

Thousand Foot Krutch - Move


----------



## Tarvos

Departure Song said:


> The song was really nice. Not sure how crazy I am about the vocals, though. Fucking excellent atmosphere, though.
> 
> Mankind Is Obsolete - Still Right Here


His vocals have always been very boy-choirish in timbre, very high and moody and melancholy. He sings for Porcupine Tree and Blackfield and things as well.


----------



## Erif

Thousand Foot Krutch: Pretty cool song. i lieky.

Rise - Flobots


----------



## Xelac

Erif said:


> Thousand Foot Krutch: Pretty cool song. i lieky.
> 
> Rise - Flobots


 It's not exactly the kind of song I'd listen to, and I didn't understand some of it, but what I did get I kind of liked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZUZWaMY0hk
The video itself dosn't teel the name of the song, but it's called Stand My Ground by Withen Temptation.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

I actually really liked that! I added it to my favorites. It had a very epic-y feel throughout, especially at the beginning. This really reminds me of, guess who?, Evanescence. Very nice.

Bushido - Für immer jung (feat. Karel Gott)


----------



## Erif

i lol'd. It's funny listening to foreign music. xD

Flobots
<3


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

Everyone knows that song! You'd probably get some flak from a lot of people for liking that... bah, I like how it progresses from a kid riding a bike into some epic world-ending kind of war... :sweatdrop:

Keane - Everybody's Changing

I just found this band. I really like them though...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Well most people know that song, too! xD

That's just a song I've always liked. The piano is so catchy! ^^

Dead Promises - The Rasmus


----------



## Zuu

I actually kind of liked that. But it was a bit repetitive, I found.

When the Last Grave has Emptied - The Black Dahlia Murder

it's about zooombies :33


----------



## Erif

Sorry, I'm really not into that screaming death metal stuff. Not my thing >.<

Trigun OP
Sorry, I couldn't resist posting a song from a anime. This is the opening for Trigun, and it's just fucking sweet.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Haven't seen Trigun in a few years...

I'll just do this and not do it again for awhile:

Tank! - Yoko Kanno & the Seatbelts

From the band formed solely for the purpose of doing music for Cowboy Bebop.  It's my favorite anime.  Period.  And there's nothing anybody can do to change that.


----------



## Erif

Dammit you, I was gonna post that song next. D: That's one of my favorite OPs in anime, it's got so much class.

Edit: Oh, since I'm in the mood, more anime.
Canta Per Me This anime has one of the best soundtracks I've ever heard, it's beautiful. Most certainly one of the best tracks in the series, and I like the- I dunno, maybe it's Italian?- influence the song has.


----------



## Zuu

Erif said:


> Sorry, I'm really not into that screaming death metal stuff. Not my thing >.<


ahaha they're not death metal. x3 that album is probably just metalcore, maybe deathcore if you're generous


----------



## Tarvos

deathcore is just metalcore so lol


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

All Guns Blazing - Judas Priest

Perfect music for when you want to make an entrance.  Metal Meltdown or Ram It Down are also good for that, and are much better than this but seriously; it's All Guns Blazing.  I just really like it.


----------



## Departure Song

Ugh, that was actually somewhat nauseating to listen to. Sorry. It had "wankery" written all over it... then again, I guess that's a trademark element of Judas Priest.

Battlelore - Sons of Riddermark


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Hey, no need to apologize over something you didn't do.  But eh, one person's trash is another person's treasure I s'pose.  If you don't like it, someone else is bound to.  But your song was...  Okay to listen to, for lack of a better way of putting things.

Howling - T.M. Rev-- err...  abingdon boys school

Darker Than Black 1st OP


----------



## mehwmew

That was ORGASMIC

wow Blazing H - good taste

Chop Suey----not just food :3


----------



## Departure Song

SoaD's pretty cool, I guess. Used to really love them.

Angelspit - Kill Kitty (KMFDM remix)


----------



## Zuu

Watershed said:


> deathcore is just metalcore so lol


from what i can tell, people who call themselves "deathcore" are typically wankers and are trying too hard to be brutal or something


----------



## mehwmew

o.o;; 
Angelspit  sounds creepy, but wasn't too bad

HERE WE ARRRRRE
Eyeless   ~ Fwee~
that guy didn't make the video. don't watch it it ruins the songsong.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I don't like Slipknot. Psychosocial is the only song I've heard by them that I like.

Within Me - Lacuna Coil

Just bought their _Karmacode_ album. This is one of my favorites from it.


----------



## mehwmew

I;ve always liked Lacuna

this is epic especially at 2:55 on wards.


----------



## Zuu

yeaaaah SOAD's vocalist... not fond

Carving Out The Eyes Of God - Goatwhore


----------



## mehwmew

okay...wtf i'm scared now.

i can't link right now... but uh,
it's a naruto amv of when Lee fights Kimimaro. it is amazing


----------



## Ether's Bane

Dezzuu said:


> yeaaaah SOAD's vocalist... not fond
> 
> Carving Out The Eyes Of God - Goatwhore


YES. Absolutely fucking amazing.

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## Fredie

rock-ground said:


> YES. Absolutely fucking amazing.
> 
> Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


No, just no!

 Luther Vandross - Dance with my father.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Mmm...  Not my kinda song...

Cowboys From Hell - Pantera


----------



## Zuu

A Pantera song I like! Cool.

Bringer Of Storms - Hate Eternal


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Ouch...  No offense but...  My ears >.<  It's too heavy for me, and I hate when people "sing" that way.

This one's difficult to find anything that's not put to an AMV, but here goes;

Naked Dance - Two-Mix


----------



## Zuu

Well, I liked it until they started singing. We're in the same boat it seems. xD

Okay, last one for a while because no one likes my music. v_v

An Epiphanic Vomiting Of Blood - Gnaw Their Tongues

random edit @ Blazing Hearts: You were justified, I think, in placing quotation marks around 'sing'. I wouldn't call it singing, either. It's much more primal than that. It is the noise of pain, the noise of hate, the noise of instinct, a sound that really connects with me on a deeper level. I guess that sounds weird, but I think it really is a "pure" sound. But anyway. Continue.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Second-rate black metal. Go with Mayhem or Borgir.

Now for a classic!

Space Fuckin' Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

I approve of Deep Purple.

Too Good Too Bad - The Seatbelts

another from my favorite anime.  Black Dog Serenade is among the greatest things anyone could ever see in their life though.


----------



## Departure Song

rock-ground said:


> Second-rate black metal. Go with Mayhem or Borgir.


Fucking learn what black metal is before trying to sound like you do.


----------



## Zuu

rock-ground said:


> Second-rate black metal. Go with Mayhem or Borgir.


_Yeaaaah_, I'm going to have to agree with Furret here. Whilst it's true that Gnaw Their Tongues has obvious black metal influence, it is far from black metal. I'm not entirely sure _what_ to call them, actually. Experimental blackened noise? Avant-garde noise metal? Who knows. But they're definitely not black metal.

Furthermore I don't care about Dimmu Borgir and I prefer Immortal, kthx.


----------



## Departure Song

I prefer Cradle of Filth. That's how much I hate Dimmu Borgir. >(


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Go Ahead~Bokura no Jidai E - Motoko Kumai

Also used as the opening theme for Beyblade G-Revolution (Awesome anime =D)


----------



## silverfur

hmm not exactly my type but its ok none the less if you like not understanding a song.... but anyway heres my all time fave song and anime wolfs rain! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrPgSwBnfFk


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Haven't heard that one in so long.  But Yoko Kanno is <3

Too Good Too Bad - The Seatbelts

Nice and jazzy.  And it's from my favorite anime.  One of the insert songs as well.


----------



## sagefo

Awesome song, awesome anime. 

Arcade Fire- Neighborhood #1
Some nice orchestral indie.


----------



## Tarvos

Can people listen to good black metal and also link to their songs?

tr00 kvlt BM sucks.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I'll restart it with my all-time favorite song.

Space Dementia - Muse


----------



## Tarvos

I know that song, it's pretty good.

Lamb of God - Set to Fail


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Not really my kinda music...  And what's with the sudden mass of black metal? ._.

Ringo Mogire Beam! - Kenji Ootsuki to Zetsubou Shoujo-tachi

(Apple Picking Beam - Kenji Ootsuki and the Despair Girls; featuring Ai Nonaka, Marina Inoue, Yū Kobayashi, Miyuki Sawashiro, and Ryōko Shintani)

OP for season 3 of Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## Tarvos

LoG aren't BM...


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

If they aren't, then what are they?  Sounds the same to me...


----------



## Tarvos

Thrash. Groove. If you want BM, listen to like Immortal or Emperor or whatever... there's a biiiiig difference.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Mmm...  Well my apologies for being...  What's a good word to use here...?  Well, ignorant, I guess, for lack of a another word to use.  I don't really get much outside of video game, anime, and J or K-pop/rock, usually because most other music doesn't really appeal to me...


----------



## Tarvos

well the production in BM is much worse (more thin and trebly), the vocals are usually high pitched squeals, lyrics focus on satanism, non-linear song-structures, etc etc. lots of blastbeats. 

this is less... well it's heavy and has tremolo riffing and i guess the vocals are more death metal than thrash, but it's still basic thrash. sounds similar to Pantera or Slayer.

i'm a metal nerd though


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Well, we've all got something to nerd out about xD

bringing this back on topic~

M15+16+17 - Kajiura Yuki

That's seriously what she calls the song.  She doesn't name any of the tracks for Kara no Kyoukai, unfortunately.  This one plays during the fight scene between Kokutou Azaka and Ouji in Kara no Kyoukai chapter 6: Oblivion Recorder


----------



## Erif

Ugh, the music from this series is just magically breathtaking, I absolutely love this.

Edit: OH, that's why this music is beautiful, it's Yuki Kajiura! She's the one woh did the the soundtrack to Noir!

Fuck, now I have to post something from Kajiura instead of David Bowie. ><

Intro Theme

It starts at :30, so ya, it's great.


----------



## Thorne

It was rather eerie, but I liked it, to be honest.

So - Static-X
my favourite song by these guys, and probably the slowest song they've made.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Hate to say this, but I really don't like it very much. I've never been into that kind of music. It didn't make me think, and I was rather bored too.

So, uh, I suck at critiquing?

The Lighting Strike Part 3: Daybreak-Snow Patrol

Because this song is _16 minutes long_ here's just my favorite part of it.


----------



## Erif

I... kinda enjoyed that song, though it took awhile to get into, I had to skip the first part. D: When they started singing, though, I started to like it better.

@Blazing: Hm, just wondering if you've heard this. All of the music work done in Noir is by Kajiura, except the OP and ED I think. 
Canta Per Me
One of my favorite anime tracks ever. :/


----------



## foreign contaminant

haha, i like that song, too. noir is probably one of my favorite anime. likewise, yuki kajiura is probably the person i'd go to to score an anime. her or shiro sagisu, or whoever did evangelion..

"solitude by the window"


----------



## ijy

never heard of it who is it by?

"fragment of the sun"


----------



## Thorne

I couldn't find that song anywhere, next time try linking it.

Electro Gypsy - Savlonic
I just happen to find this song very very catchy.The fact it's the Weebl guy who sings makes it even more awesome.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Male Gardevoir said:


> I couldn't find that song anywhere, next time try linking it.
> 
> Electro Gypsy - Savlonic
> I just happen to find this song very very catchy.The fact it's the Weebl guy who sings makes it even more awesome.


A bit odd, but I like it. Very catchy.

YAMAYAMAHA YAMAYAMAHA YAMAYAMAHA MOVE OVER CASIO

Order of the Rose - Iced Earth


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Pretty album art >.>

It's a bit on the heavy side for me...  But it makes me think of Guilty Gear xD

Yuusha-Oh Tanjou!  Perfect Yell Version

From the greatest giant robot anime, ever.  Seriously.  Gurren Lagann has nothing on this.  It's the very epitome of hotbloodedness, not mention, Nobuyuki Hiyama.  Greatest seiyuu, ever <3

GOOOORUDIOON...  KURASSSSHYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Erif

I... don't even know what to say. 

Anyway, Song with a name I don't know 
This is the ending theme in Samurai Champloo, I've always loved it. share the love. <3 By the way Blaze, did you see my previous post? :/


----------

